# rgb-cmyk Probleme



## falx (25. Oktober 2004)

hallo, 


mich plagt ein konkretes, sicherlich aber recht allgemeines Problem.
Das sich Farbigkeiten durch das Umwandeln in cmyk verändern ist mir nichts Neues und grundsätzlich habe ich noch immer, was trotzdem nicht oft war, passable Ergebnisse im Druck erreicht. 
Wenn nun aber bspw. viel Magenta im Spiel ist oder ein recht knalliges Türkis zu sehen sein soll, dann bleibt davon nicht wenig sondern fast nichts. - Jedenfalls als soft proof.- Da ich nun aber nicht glauben kann, dass die Lösung in Sonderfarben zu finden ist, denn schließlich handelt es sich ja nicht um eine konkrete Farbe, sondern um einen nicht unerheblichen Bereich, gehe ich davon aus, dass es Wege gibt, die ich nicht kenne. - In der Hoffnung, dass dem so ist: Welche?


Ich hoffe es weiss jemand Rat, vielen Dank,
falk.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (26. Oktober 2004)

Also,
ich fürchte, damit wirst Du leben müssen. Die Leuchtkraft von RGB-Faben kann im Druck nur mit Hilfe von Sonderfarben einigermaßen simuliert werden.
Wenn man RGB und CMY vergleicht (siehe angehängte Datei), fällt auf, dass sich Gelb und Rot einigermaßen zufriedenstellend konvertieren, aber Blau und Cyan werden verdammt häßlich. Zum Teil liegt das aber auch daran, dass Photoshop die Farben nicht immer so sauber umwandelt, wie es zu erwarten wäre. Was eigentlich reines Cyan sein sollte, hat dann auf einmal noch Anteile in anderen Farben, was dann schmutziger aussieht, als eigentlich notwendig.
Mit >Bearbeiten >Einstellung >Selektive Farbkorrektur kann man bei dem ungewandelten Bild noch mal ein Wenig nachhelfen.

Und dann noch ein Vorschlag, der vielen wie ein Sakrileg klingen mag, aber einen Versuch wert sein kann: Wenn Du einen Desktop-Tintenstrahler hast und nicht in einer Druckerei mit Profigeräten hockst, dann probier mal, RGB-Datei auszudrucken. Office-Geräte abeiten nämlich stets mit einem Internen Konvertierungsmodul, dass sich bemüht, für das Gerät möglichst optimale, soll heißen brilliante Ergebnisse zu erbringen.
Und da kann es sein, dass Dein Ausdruck von RGB-Daten stets schöner und bunter wird als die gelungendste CMYK-Variante.

Und für die Grundlagen, warum das mit RGB und CMYK so ein Murks ist empfehle ich einen Blick auf folgende Seite:

http://www.iccview.de/index.htm

Unter 'Beispiele' kann man sich eine Vergleich der Verschiedenen Farbräume in 3D anschauen. Dafür muss man ein Browser-Plig-in nachinstallieren, aber das lohnt sich.


----------



## möp (26. Oktober 2004)

Onkel Jürgen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und dann noch ein Vorschlag, der vielen wie ein Sakrileg klingen mag, aber einen Versuch wert sein kann: Wenn Du einen Desktop-Tintenstrahler hast und nicht in einer Druckerei mit Profigeräten hockst, dann probier mal, RGB-Datei auszudrucken. Office-Geräte abeiten nämlich stets mit einem Internen Konvertierungsmodul, dass sich bemüht, für das Gerät möglichst optimale, soll heißen brilliante Ergebnisse zu erbringen.
> Und da kann es sein, dass Dein Ausdruck von RGB-Daten stets schöner und bunter wird als die gelungendste CMYK-Variante.



Klingt zwar komisch, ist aber so. Ich hab im Büro die Erfahrung gemacht das RGB Bilder wirklich kräftiger von den Farben sind.


----------

